# 50D, 7D, or D300 or Other?



## Cedar (May 9, 2010)

Hello Photo Forum! This is my first post, and I assure you this is not my last. This forum looks and feels like a great community to be a part of.

I just have a few questions regarding what camera I should pour my money into.

I currently have a Nikon D40, and I have reached my limit with it, I cannot get any more out of this camera that I already have. On addition to bottlenecking myself, I need something that is great at shooting quickly, as I have a contract with a stun coordinator, and he is paying me to take stop-motion pictures of his stunts being performed, the D40 just does not seem to be up to the task.

Essentially I don't want to spend more than $1500. I will sell the D40 for a nice piece of glass after the cost of kit/body.

I was looking at the 50D to save money, the 7D to enhance my personal and business photography, and the D300 just because I like Nikon.

Any suggestions? Anything helps!

Cheers-
-Cedar


----------



## jdag (May 9, 2010)

Do you already have lenses that you'd want to keep?


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2010)

Only the 7D and the D300s have color aware metering. Unfortunately Canon's color aware metering technology is brand spanking new but so far seems to work.

Nikon's color aware metering is a mature feature that has been around for a few years now.

Checking an independent testing labs results, the 12 MP D300s has somewhat better RAW image quality than the 18 MP 7D:

Compare cameras


----------



## D-B-J (May 9, 2010)

I know the d300 and d300s are both great camera's.  What are you looking for in glass? Pro level? Because the cheapest pro-level is the nikon 80-200 AF-D.  However, canon sells a ton of the f4 lenses in the pro-level range, such as the 70-200 f4 l (i believe so, someone correct me if i am wrong).

Nikon offers GREAT bodies, while they lack an affordable f4 line.  I cannot comment on canon bodies, but i know the offer an affordable f4 line.


----------



## IgsEMT (May 9, 2010)

I had/have a pleasure of owning number of glasses for Nikon. The best/sharpest/crispiest glass that I own is Nikon 28-105 3.5-4.5. I bought it of my mentor's wife, when he passed away, and it really is the best darn lens I've ever used.


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> Because the cheapest pro-level is the nikon 80-200 AF-D.


 
What are you using as a definition for pro-level?

Just a partial list of FX (full frame) lenses that cost less than the AF 80-200 f/2.8D (Nikon web site prices):

AF Zoom-NIKKOR 80-200mm f/2.8D ED from Nikon $1225

AF Zoom-NIKKOR 80-200mm f/2.8D ED from Nikon $390

AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4G from Nikon $485

AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.4G from Nikon $395

AF NIKKOR 85mm f/1.8D from Nikon $490

AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED from Nikon $590

AF Zoom-NIKKOR 24-85mm f/2.8-4D IF from Nikon $745

AF DC-NIKKOR 105mm f/2D from Nikon $1200


----------



## Josh220 (May 9, 2010)

You'll only get maybe $300 for the D40 if it's in immaculate condition. You may want to look at primes if you haven't already (50mm or 35mm 1.8). I'm not sure what you consider "nice glass" but that's about all you can get with the $$ from the D40. 

I recommend the D300, but this will easily turn into a Nikon vs. Canon debate. You are already used to Nikon, so why switch?


----------



## Cedar (May 9, 2010)

Wow! Everyone is full of very useful information. Quite stunning for a forum of this caliber (size).

Well I don't own any glass at the moment besides the stock lens. I have been renting! However with this new purchase I intend to buy a decent lens of my own. 

So I ruled out the 50D (Unless my budget decides to hate me) and now i'm down to the both magnificent 7D and D300.

Are these camera full sensor? And what do you recommend for a versatile lens that can accomplish HDR, Stop Motion (using the ~7fps), and landscape photography?

Thank you again for your time.

-Cedar


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2010)

Wow, it sound like you've done little effective research with that question.

No, neither the 7D nor the D300 are full frame sensored cameras.

In the last couple of months I have purchased a couple of used D300's in tip-top shape and low shutter actuations for $900 each including extra Nikon batteries, the original packaging, and all the other stuff that came in the box. I bought them both from private sellers I knew only as screen names on photography forums and had been keeping my eye's peeled for good D300 deals, so your milage may vary.

The D300 was updated to the D300s and that has brought the price down somewhat.

The 7D is still a recently released new Canon camera and is likely still at a premium on the used market. I don't follow the pricing of used Canon gear though.


----------



## Cedar (May 9, 2010)

I am in the midst of a lot of work, so I appologise if my lack of research poses a misconception. 

What would be the benefit of a full-frame sensor? Looks like i'm leaning more towards a D300 after your last post! Just need to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Josh220 (May 10, 2010)

Cedar said:


> I am in the midst of a lot of work, so I appologise if my lack of research poses a misconception.
> 
> What would be the benefit of a full-frame sensor? Looks like i'm leaning more towards a D300 after your last post! Just need to keep my eyes peeled.



You would yield all of your answers via a simple google search. I understand being loaded with work, but you can still find time to help yourself rather than making everyone else do the work for you (we have busy schedules too). 

To give you a quick answer, full frame sensors date back to the 35mm film days where 50mm was 50mm. On todays crop sensors, 50mm is actually an effective 75mm on a Nikon and 80mm on canon. (Nikon has a 1.5x crop factor and most Canons have a 1.6x crop factor). 

The benefits of full frame are obvious, the focal length of your lens is the focal length you get. Especially important on the wide angle lenses.


----------



## Cedar (May 19, 2010)

Ahhh I see. Full frames are so expensive though, if only I had the money to drop on one. 

I just wanted to thank everyone who helped me out, even if my questions where annoying at some points.

I picked up a new 50D the other day and i'm in love. I can't wait to really start using this thing.

Cheers again,

-Cedar


----------



## AlexL (May 19, 2010)

You really can't go wrong with any of the 3. I personally like Canon, but I'm fully aware some of the advantages of Nikon D300s such as the 51 area af system and I almost went to Nikon myself.  Go with the one that you feel right


----------



## icassell (May 19, 2010)

AlexL said:


> Go with the one that you feel right




This is important.  For me, when I went Canon (30D originally and now 7D), I put Canon and Nikon in my hand.  The Canon felt better.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2010)

icassell said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > Go with the one that you feel right
> ...


Some of us believe it's not very important at all, because humans are very good at adjusting to differing ergonomics.


----------



## Cedar (May 19, 2010)

I like heavy, big cameras. The d300 felt good, but the Canon 50D just felt like it was meant for me...

However after dealing with Nikon for so long, I now need to take on KmH's take on humanity and learn a new language. The language of Canon!


----------

